
Show HN: Get indications to your health concerns in seconds - dmartincc
http://helth.ai
======
akx
Even after signing up (with a throwaway email since the site doesn't indicate
much about what it is):

a) the typing-then-erasing effect gets very boring (though admittedly it does
kinda give the impression that there's a real person on the other side)

b) There are typos all over (heh, starting with the name of the service) --
doesn't give a very good impression.

c) Service by email only? Seriously? Why did I need to sign up on the site
again?

d) For the hell of it, I then emailed the given address with "Blood pressure",
and got what seems to be a verbatim copy of the content here:
[https://www.zocdoc.com/answers/12061/how-do-you-get-rid-
of-h...](https://www.zocdoc.com/answers/12061/how-do-you-get-rid-of-high-
blood-pressure)

Just, uh, no.

------
nowarninglabel
Not really understanding what it is, reluctant to sign up without knowing
first.

